# RFC1006/S7-Funktionen



## dannyli (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Kann mir vieleicht jemand erklären wie RFC1006 und die S7 Funktionen zusammenarbeiten? wofür RFC1006 zuständig ist weiss ich jetz aber was machen denn nun die s7 Funktionen?

Gruss dannyli


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Juni 2009)

Das
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI-Modell
definiert 7 Schichten.
Bei TCP/IP gibt es nur Schicht 1-4 und die Anwendungsschicht.

ISO_ON_TCP stellt die Transportschicht (4) dar.
Die ist dabei auf die TCP Transportschicht aufgesattelt.
Es gibt einen Header u.a. mit der Länge des Telegramms worauf die Daten folgen.

Das S7 Protokoll ist dann in der Anwendungsebene.
Die PDU (Protocol Data Unit) der Anwendungsschicht werden mit Hilfe der ISO_ON_TCP Transport Schicht übertragen. 

Die Interpretation diese Anwendungs PDU ist "Firmengeheimnis",
wurde aber für libnodave reverse engineered.

PS: Auf Ethernet kann es viele verschiedene Protokolle geben. TCP/IP hat sich lediglich als defacto Standard herauskristallisiert.


----------

